# Field Peas as forage.



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

I have done some Google searches for field peas as bee forage and I'm getting mixed messages. Some say yes, some say no, some say depends if the flowers are first robbed by Bumble Bees. Would anyone have some experience with Canadian field peas? I thought there was a 1/2 section seeded near my apiary, but I took a drive this morning and it looks like a couple of sections(1280 acres).:applause:
Thanks
Colino


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

I will ask my local industrial keeper.
Stephen


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

I had some beside a section last year. I never looked to see if any went on the field.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

My local beek said they will forage on it.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Buzzlightyear said:


> My local beek said they will forage on it.


Just like the line from Jaws," We're going to need a bigger boat!" (Apiary) Thanks for the reply. It seems almost everyone around me is rotating into field peas this year. Hows you're swarm trapping going Buzz you get them yet?
Colino


----------

